# Next on the menu is????



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok so I've fed chicken backs for am and pm feedings for a week now. My next step is add in chicken quarters for 1 meal a day with chicken backs still for the other meal? What would be my next meat to add and after how long? Thanks everyone!!:wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The next step after that can be turkey necks, wings, or drumsticks for one meal a week :smile:

I'm thrilled it's going so well for you!


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> The next step after that can be turkey necks, wings, or drumsticks for one meal a week :smile:
> 
> I'm thrilled it's going so well for you!


Thank you! I never thought I would make it this far after the first few days!! Would you do nothing but quarters for a week before adding the necks?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It really depends on how your dogs are handling raw so far. I started my dogs on quarters because it was too hard to find chicken backs in my area (ok so I was lazy). I'd say do a week with the chicken leg quarters for a meal or two and if they do well with it, then you can add in the turkey earlier. It all really depends on your dogs and how they're handling it. Best way to tell is the poop! :biggrin:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Poop looks good....small I couldn't believe it! Gracie is still eating it though That means they are doing well with this diet so far correct?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep sounds like they're digesting it well to me! It's weird she's still trying to eat the poop, it's probably just a bad habit by now. The best way to work on that is to pick up the poo as soon as it hits the ground.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I have a poop eater too. Well, he kind of takes it to an extreme, like he's after some kind of poo munching award. He doesn't eat the raw fed dogs poo, though, only my kibble fed foster. Go figure.

Anyway, I would add in the quarters for a few meals this week, and next week maybe try fish or pork. From there, you'll add one meal of a new protien per week, until you have a full array. We feel chicken, turkey, pork, beef, talapia, salmon, mackeral, sardines, and egg on a regular basis. Other than that, we throw in more exptic meats when we can get our hands on them at a reasonable price, which isn't very often. 

I also try to add new meats with bone, it seems to work best for us. Boneless pork still can give my dogs softer stools, but not too bad.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Would turkey or chicken neck be a whole meal or just added to the chicken quarters or backs?
Sorry for being dumb! Its like using a computer for the first time...you're so afraid you're going to screw something up!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

whole turkey necks, yes. Chicken necks are too small though. I would be hesitant to feed them since they're so small there is the slightest of choking possibilities.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been feeding a PMD as well for probably 2 weeks now. I've been feeding raw for over a month, but not PMD until 2 weeks ago. My dog is digesting everything fine. I've been using chicken quarters. Would it be ok to add some fish (salmon) tonight? If so, how much would you recommend? She weight 65 pounds and would get the chicken quarter as well.:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd recommend giving her a can of salmon with her chicken and see how she does with it.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> I'd recommend giving her a can of salmon with her chicken and see how she does with it.


i dont have canned salmon. just fresh some fresh pieces. i have a few pounds currently. show i start with a quarter pound?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe RFD can remind me, there is some type of parasite in a certain type of raw salmon that can potentially be a problem but not if it's been frozen for a couple of months.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Maybe RFD can remind me, there is some type of parasite in a certain type of raw salmon that can potentially be a problem but not if it's been frozen for a couple of months.


Oh, ok thanks for letting me know. Should I just cook the salmon to be safe?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I suggest you feed whole turkey necks or wings or drumsticks next. Feed them 2 or 3 meals in the next week then add pork for a meal or two the next week. Then add salmon.

You can feed salmon now if you wish but by adding it at this time you are risking some digestive upset. Not saying it will happen but chances are greater than if you wait a few more weeks. It won't do permanent damage either way. The biggest cause of digestive upset is rushing the process. IMO you are getting a little ahead of yourself.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I suggest you feed whole turkey necks or wings or drumsticks next. Feed them 2 or 3 meals in the next week then add pork for a meal or two the next week. Then add salmon.
> 
> You can feed salmon now if you wish but by adding it at this time you are risking some digestive upset. Not saying it will happen but chances are greater than if you wait a few more weeks. It won't do permanent damage either way. The biggest cause of digestive upset is rushing the process. IMO you are getting a little ahead of yourself.


ok thx. also, would it be safe to add a small can or sardines i just bought?

I also just bought some thin sliced chicken livers. Would it be too early to introduce a small amount of those now?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> ok thx. also, would it be safe to add a small can or sardines i just bought?
> 
> I also just bought some thin sliced chicken livers. Would it be too early to introduce a small amount of those now?


In my previous post, I said, "don't rush the process." You are rushing the process and rushing it hard. You can feed those things and it won't hurt your dog. Will he have diarrhea after eating it? Very probably. 

There is a reason for the advice I give both on my website and here. The central reason is to minimize digestive upset while switching the dog to a prey model raw diet. I have 2 Great Danes. Dogs that large with cannon butt aren't something you want to live with. Most all my advice is geared toward keeping stools solid.

Go ahead and feed any meat, bones, or organs you wish in whatever volume you want to. It won't kill your dog. You have your dog's entire lifetime to feed a raw diet to. Why is it so difficult to take it slow the first couple of months?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok makes sense. I'll save that stuff for later. So, I have been feeding chicken quarters for 2 weeks now, so should I go to turkey necks and drumsticks next like you said?

Sorry If I seem like I'm trying to rush into new things. Something about this new way of feeding is very exciting to me for some reason! lol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Oh, ok thanks for letting me know. Should I just cook the salmon to be safe?


ranmiller is correct. Wild caught salmon from the pacific northwest CAN have a parasite that can be fatal to dogs. Freezing the salmon for a few weeks will kill the parasite. 

No, you shouldn't cook it. We are feeding a raw diet, remember? Cooked can't be raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Ok makes sense. I'll save that stuff for later. So, I have been feeding chicken quarters for 2 weeks now, so should I go to turkey necks and drumsticks next like you said?


Yes, thats why I said it. :biggrin: Try to get uncut turkey necks. Usually grocery stores sell necks that have been cut in halves or thirds and have them packaged up all neatly. Talk to the meat manager and see if he will sell you some necks that haven't been cut yet.



> Sorry If I seem like I'm trying to rush into new things. Something about this new way of feeding is very exciting to me for some reason! lol


Don't feel like you are the only one I have run across with enthusiasm like you have. People like you are quite common actually. :biggrin: I use a lot of energy slowing people down. 3 months from now you will wonder why you were in such a hurry. :smile:


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Todd said:


> I've been feeding a PMD as well for probably 2 weeks now. I've been feeding raw for over a month, but not PMD until 2 weeks ago. My dog is digesting everything fine. I've been using chicken quarters. Would it be ok to add some fish (salmon) tonight? If so, how much would you recommend? She weight 65 pounds and would get the chicken quarter as well.:smile:



This is what I'm doing since I'm so new and have to do things a certain way until it becomes second nature. I am using the 2-3% rule of thumb of ideal adult weight. Since Cali is a very active puppy who is kind of skinny, I am going with 3%. It turns out to be 2 lbs of food per day. 

People here with a lot of experience will shape their heads, and I likely will too in a few years :smile:, but I weigh it out. If you are feeding 2x day, then weigh it out. How much does the quarter weigh? Under a pound? Then add that much salmon. Cut off some chicken MM off the quarter if you have to, save it for another day, and make it up with salmon. I'm sure I'll eventually stop the precision, but it's how I'm learning.

Do a search here on feeding raw salmon. I think the recommendation is to freeze that for a period of time before feeding to kill something in it. I don't want to give misinformation, but that's what I recall. Many recommend mackerel, sardines, and talapia as a better alternatives. If you use canned sardines, just make sure you rinse them to remove the salt. Vets--please chime in on the fish issue. This is what I think is true and it would be good to confirm for myself too. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd...really do listen to what RFD is telling you. He is my mentor and really does know what he is talking about.

Its important to heed his advice, because if you do rush things, your dog could potentially get pretty darn sick from the bombardment of all the new things all at once. That not only is hard on your dog and yourself, but could also change your mind completely about feeding a raw diet (which is no good at all). Not to mention giving a bad rep for it. 

There is certainly a right way and a wrong way to start a raw diet. Usually the people who start wrong are the ones to have sick dogs and get discouraged.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LindaP said:


> This is what I'm doing since I'm so new and have to do things a certain way until it becomes second nature. I am using the 2-3% rule of thumb of ideal adult weight. Since Cali is a very active puppy who is kind of skinny, I am going with 3%. It turns out to be 2 lbs of food per day.
> 
> People here with a lot of experience will shape their heads, and I likely will too in a few years :smile:, but I weigh it out. If you are feeding 2x day, then weigh it out. How much does the quarter weigh? Under a pound? Then add that much salmon. Cut off some chicken MM off the quarter if you have to, save it for another day, and make it up with salmon. I'm sure I'll eventually stop the precision, but it's how I'm learning.


At this point I don't think its a good idea at all to add in fish. Usually the guideline is to start with chicken and then to go to turkey. Fish is usually not one of the first things you want to add into their diet.

If exact measuring is the way you learn, then do it! Everyone learns differently, and evetually I am sure that you will know what different things weigh approximately.



> Do a search here on feeding raw salmon. I think the recommendation is to freeze that for a period of time before feeding to kill something in it. I don't want to give misinformation, but that's what I recall. Many recommend mackerel, sardines, and talapia as a better alternatives. If you use canned sardines, just make sure you rinse them to remove the salt. Vets--please chime in on the fish issue. This is what I think is true and it would be good to confirm for myself too. :smile:


You are correct in this.


----------

